# Scope/range finder recommendations



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I need some help choosing a scope and a new range finder for my new gun. I just got a Browning x-bolt 300 RUM and need help choosing a scope. I’d also like to get a nice range finder to go with it.

With a budget of $1500 what would you choose? I got the gun before all the craziness started with Covid-19. I may have to wait until things settle down a bit before I pull the trigger (see what I did there) but it’ll give me something else to think of for a while.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Every scope with a duplex crosshair can be used to range find... every single one.


/shrug


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

With the RUM I'd spend $200 on a break and then see what I have left for the scope, rangefinder.


I don't own any, but, I've heard good things about the SIG KILLO scope/rangefinder combo.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

The Sig Kilo set up is pretty nice IMO. I just bought a new rangefinder and looked close at the Sig. Since I already had a Nightforce SHV 5-20X56 on my .300 Win Mag, I decided not to go with the Sig rangefinder/scope combo. Ultimately I ended up buying a Leupold RX-2800 TBR and so far I really like it! I paid about $375 for it in December.
And as far as scopes go, I love my Nightforce, but I also love Leupold and the CDS that Leupold offers seems to be liked by many.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a Leica RF and really like the Leupold CDS system for my rifle scopes. There are also times where you can find the Sig BDX System with RF and Scope as a package for pretty cheap.

With a 300 RUM I have to imagine you are planning to shoot long ranges? If so, you may want to spend more on your optics even if it means buying a scope now and a RF later.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I hunt with a 300 RUM and love it. In fact I love it so much I’ve built another one. I have a Vortex viper 6.5-20x50 with the bdc reticle on the first one which works fantastic. The second one I have a Swarovski 6-18x50. Still working up a load for that gun and haven’t shot it enough or hunted with it yet but the glass on the Swarovski is noticeably more crisp and clear. For rangefinder I use a Sig Kilo 2200. It ranges quick and hits much longer distances than I could ever shoot. 
I would definitely do a scope with at least 18 power or more.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Hey Dallan, I'd love to learn how to do this. Is it something you could explain or is there a website you know of that explains how? Does it matter if you have a FFP vs SFP scope?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

turkinator said:


> Hey Dallan, I'd love to learn how to do this. Is it something you could explain or is there a website you know of that explains how? Does it matter if you have a FFP vs SFP scope?


Most scopes are a 4MOA subtend, the distance from the top of the bottom post to the center of the crosshair. 4MOA = 16" at 400 yards. Thats roughly the brisket to backbone of most deer. So you put the horizontal crosshair on the top of the back, if the lower post is right at the bottom of the chest its 400 yards away.

If only fills half the subtend its 800 yards away. if its twice as big its 200 yards away. Leupold used to put distances on the zoom, so you would zoom until the deer fills the subtend, then read the range off the zoom.

If most rifles are sighted in for a 325yard PBR, you are close to a 16" drop at 400 yards. So you can use the top of the bottom post as your aim point holdover for a 400 yard shot.

Almost all scopes were purposely designed this way, but no-one reads the manuals anymore LOL.

BTW, same goes for the horizontal line, you use that for windage.

-DallanC


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thank you for that lesson Dallan!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What Dllan said could be different for different scopes. It isn't that hard for you to determine what it is on your own scope. Just take a piece of cardboard and cut it to 1 square foot and place it at 100 yards. Then compare it in your scope and see just what measurements you can go by. You can also cut one that is 1 foot x 3 foot, or 1 foot x 4 foot to determine the guidelines by placing them at varying distances


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Keep this in mind though.... 99% of scopes out there are second focal plane scopes. This means that the cross hairs do not retain relativity to the magnification. Gauging distance using the cross-hairs will only work at a particular magnification. It will vary by scope make/model.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Keep this in mind though.... 99% of scopes out there are second focal plane scopes. This means that the cross hairs do not retain relativity to the magnification. Gauging distance using the cross-hairs will only work at a particular magnification. It will vary by scope make/model.


Well said! That, is one reason I don't own a 2nd FP scope.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Rangefinder: Sig Kilo 2200 all the way. Fast, compact, and not terribly pricey. 

For scope: I’d be giving the leupold VX5 4-20 a good look. Maybe you can find a used NXS for around $1400 or so. Burris XTR II is another option as well.


----------



## tomsands (Apr 23, 2020)

My father got me into hunting when I was a boy. He taught me to hunt with bow and arrow first and I really loved it. When I got older I wanted to hunt with rifles but I struggled a little bit. Hunting with rifles was hard for me until I found a really good HD scope and hunting rangefinder. The model of my rangefinder is ATN AUXILIARY BALLISTIC LASER 1500 and it is great. It is a perfect match for my HD scope. When I started hunting with this equipment everything became much easier for me and now I reccomend it to everyone.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

tomsands said:


> I use Leupold scopes and range finders, they are really good.


Which ones do you use Tom Sands?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dunno if you are a veteran but Vortex offers 40% off to Vets 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good advice Bax. Can't go wrong with Vortex but, if you do they will make it right.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That reminds me, I need to send in my sons Vortex Binoculars... there is a hair on the inside lens elements right dead center. Highly annoying.

-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Bax* said:


> I dunno if you are a veteran but Vortex offers 40% off to Vets 8)


Leupold also have a pro program offered to military.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

